# GAME THREAD: Portland Trail Blazers vs. Dallas Mavericks (Game 5)



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

<center><font size=5><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font color=blue>Dallas Mavericks</font></font></center>

<center>4-30-03
TV: TNT
5:30 pm PST

 *<font color=red>VS</font>*  </center> </center>
<center>

_*Main Matchup*_
 *VS* 

 *VS* 
 *VS* 

*X-Factor:**
Ruben Patterson*
</center>
<center><font color=red>*Portland (1-3) Dallas (3-1)*</font></center>

*Click on the pictures up above to access more information on the players and teams involved in the game.*


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

"Lets Go Blazers,Lets Go!" dun dun "Lets Go Blazers,Lets Go!" dun dun MAS a victory in Game 5, lets make history or be history!
:woot:Got to root for our team!
:gopray:Got to pray for our team!
:basket:Got to make baskets to win!
:jump:Got to jump when we score or do something good!
:twave:Got to do this when we win on Wednesday night!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

It's time for Cheeks to gather the group and play some hard-nosed basketball!

:ghug: 

Play Sabas more! I know you can do it, Mo!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Where's the Game 5 thread that was started three days ago?

I swear, you guys are like Nazis here. Seriously. Notice I said "like." Now you'll probably all claim that I called you Nazis and want me sent to the showers.

Go Blazers


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

It should have been merged with this thread, I don't know what happened.

I will add if if there were not a TON of threads to merge, this error/whatever probably would not have happened.



> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Where's the Game 5 thread that was started three days ago?
> 
> I swear, you guys are like Nazis here. Seriously. Notice I said "like." Now you'll probably all claim that I called you Nazis and want me sent to the showers.
> ...


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Does anyone know if Sabonis will play on Wednesday?


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*probably*



> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> Does anyone know if Sabonis will play on Wednesday?


I have heard he is expected to return....but nothing def.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Are the Blazers in more trouble than Detroit and Indiana?

Less?

The Same?

Personally, of the teams behind 1-3, I think the Blazers are in less trouble. First of all because they have (some) momentum in their favor. Secondly, because the other two are the higher seeded team in their series.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Where's the Game 5 thread that was started three days ago?
> 
> I swear, you guys are like Nazis here. Seriously. Notice I said "like." Now you'll probably all claim that I called you Nazis and want me sent to the showers.
> ...


Hey Speed, I'm in charge of the game threads. You don't have to worry about them.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> Does anyone know if Sabonis will play on Wednesday?


In Canzano's chat today, he said Sabonis wasn't "out there" at practice today. I don't know if that means he didn't come to practice at all.....or if he was there, but undergoing therapy for his back and just not practicing.

He also said that the team will leave for Dallas right after practice tomorrow and only have a shootaround in Dallas. If Sabonis isn't better by tomorrow morning, my guess is that he won't travel with the team.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> Are the Blazers in more trouble than Detroit and Indiana?
> 
> Less?
> ...


Interesting question, SCBF. I think it sorta depends on how one defines "trouble".

In terms of winning the series: Portland still has the toughest row to hoe... (a) they're playing a 60 win team, and (b) they've got 2 of the remaining games on the road. Both Detroit and Indiana are playing teams with inferior records and they get two games at home. You're right that Portland has some momentum, but since when has that mattered to this team? 

(I wonder if anyone's ever said "column to slalom", and if not: why not?)

If it's about post-season "trouble", I think that both Detroit and Indy are special cases that might be able to afford an upset in the first round more than most. 

Detroit has a SOLID front-office team with Dumars and Carlisle, and I don't think they'll get burned too badly if/when they lose as a #1 seed... they also are ahead of the expectations that they tried to set when they traded Stack.

Indy is the youngest team in the playoffs, I do believe. This COULD cost Thomas his job, but it also could be used as the club to get rid of Reggie as an overpaid vestige (or at least drive down his price) so the Pacers can afford to keep Jermaine and Brad Miller.

I think that whatever heat was on Whitsitt ought not be relieved because of a single win... personally, I think he should be retained for sure, but I can see how people would disagree. Unless the team gets back to a game 7, I think that this series loss will affect the regime/team as much as a sweep, so I think Portland might be in the most trouble in THIS sense, too...

Ed O.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

"We're going to see because each and every game is a must-win," he said. "I don't have any doubts that we can go into Game 5 and get that win."


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Indiana and Detroit are blowing it with HCA. They are choking. The Blazers are trying to pull off an upset.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Its different with the east then it is in the west*

Its different in the east then it is in the west. The reason being that the teams out there aren't really that good, so the teams in the upper end of the conference are truly not that far different then the teams in the bottom end of the conference. None of the teams out there have much size, and none of them are that good defensivly. On top of it, Detroit, although they had a good record, is not defensivly good enough on D to stop a major scorer like McRady, and don't have enough offense to be dangerous. Indiana just has the issue of being a young team which is still learning how to control a game. Portland has a much more serious problem, facing a sixty win team that won against good teams. On top of it, they have so many scorers, they keep pressure on you all over the court. Portlands best bet is to do what they have done recently, attack the hoop, get big players in foul trouble, and keep going to the line, breaking up the transition game Dallas likes to get into. That and maybe feed Michael Finley another "Sacramento Special" burgers and give him flue like symptoms again.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Indiana and Detroit are blowing it with HCA. They are choking. The Blazers are trying to pull off an upset.


A HUGE UPSET, and doing it without HCA and doing it without Derek Anderson for 3 games and counting, Scottie Pippen for 3 games and counting,and Yega for 1. I am very proud that we have competed this well with what little we have left.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Where's the Game 5 thread that was started three days ago?
> 
> I swear, you guys are like Nazis here. Seriously. Notice I said "like." Now you'll probably all claim that I called you Nazis and want me sent to the showers.
> ...


I don't think trolls should be allowed to start game threads...

In all seriousness, it probably got merged with the 5000 other threads you started.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Last night, I watched the tape of Game #4 - actually just the third quarter and the fist couple of minutes of the fourth - to try to get a feel for how the Blazers were able to go on that tremendous run. Trying to get "keys" for this next game. Here's what I noticed:

1) Dallas simply missed shots. Van Exel, Nowitzki and LaFrentz especially simply missed the shots they had been making all series. The Blazers don't have much control over this.

2) I was right! Nowitzki was tired! He made his first two shots, then put up four misses that were all short. Plus, you could see fatigue in his eyes when the Mavs started falling apart. In other words, the adrenaline of winning was no longer flowing freely, and he started to wear down. Again, the Blazers don't have much control over this, but it's good to note for future games.

3) The Blazers attacked the basket nearly every time down the court. Even when they missed shots, they were good shots and not 3-pointers forced up at the end of the 24 second clock. Damon and Bonzi were driving to the hoop (he looked like the Bonzi of 2 years ago - before his surgery), Davis and Randolph were cutting to the basket - it was beautiful.

4) The Blazers used turnovers to create fast break opportunities. They weren't all successful in putting points on the board, but the overwhelming majority of them were.

5) No turnovers by the Blazers. Meaning no easy points for the Mavs.

6) Good defensive rebounding meant only (I think) 2 second-chance opportunities for the Mavs. Rasheed especially was blocking out and helping here - he had 2 defensive boards himself and 3 other times where he tipped the ball away from what looked to be a potential Dallas rebound so that some other Blazer could get the ball. That's in the 3rd quarter alone.

7) They made their FT's. 14 makes in 17 attempts. They got to the line a lot (again) but made them in greater numbers.

8) Actually, the Blazers didn't shoot the lights out from the field. 9-18 for the quarter. But the Mavericks were something like 4-18. Good defense had something to do with this, but like I said earlier, some of it was Dallas not making shots that they've been making all series.


IN SHORT, the Blazers don't have to shoot 66% from the field to win. They don't have to have 12 3-pointers made to win. But they do have to attack the rim, get to the FT line again, make those FT's, play aggressive defense, limit the number of turnovers and rebound well. In other words, play smart basketball - executing the basics. Can they do it again? Only time will tell. 

I still don't expect them to win the series. But it would be REALLY nice to see the Blazers win again tomorrow. So I'll be cheering once again....


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Just a reminder - please use this thread when posting about tonight's game...


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

Well said SCBF.

I'll add one more dimension that's partly/mostly out of our control. We can't have the Mavs making 15+ 3's or we're done no matter how well we play. Dallas is just one of those teams that when they're hot from outside (ala game 1-3) all you can do is shrug your shoulders and say it's not our day.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Gym Rat, 

in all honesty, if we only post about tonight's game in THIS thread, then THIS will be the only thread posted on today. I mean, isn't every thread about tonight's game in some way? unless people are talking about the offseason.

why not have separate threads for different aspects of the game? or why have threads at all?


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Cheeks said Sheed is starting on Dirk.

Come on Sheed! Shut em DOWN!

Go Blazers


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

i don't know if anybody has mentioned this, but to slow down dirk, wallace MUST make him drive right. if you watch the video or the game, Dirk cannot pull-up and shoot nearly as well when he has to put the ball on the floor, going to his right. 
i watched this very closely last game, and he missed almost every shot when Rasheed forced him right. Or, Dirk would try to force it to his left. 

I think if Rasheed does this, he will slow down Dirk dramatically.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

YOu know what else I've found? It was true in that collapse vs the Lakers too. If you run at Dirk and get him to fake and dribble closer, he is LESS likely to make that easier shot. He likes to shoot in rhythm. If you make him fake and take a different shot, he doesn't do as well.

Go Blazers


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Gym Rat,
> 
> in all honesty, if we only post about tonight's game in THIS thread, then THIS will be the only thread posted on today. I mean, isn't every thread about tonight's game in some way? unless people are talking about the offseason.
> ...


How about this - when the game starts, let's put all game related posts in here unless it is something absolutely outstanding and worthy of it's own thread!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Cheeks said Sheed is starting on Dirk.
> 
> Come on Sheed! Shut em DOWN!
> ...


i would like to see Patterson/Sheed on Dirk AT ALL TIMES,they get physical with Dirk and poke it away from him at times. It gets Dirk frustrated.If Dallas is just gonna make arssy shots,then we CAN NOT to a damn thing about it,but I still want to force them to take those arssy :basket:

:reporter: Does anyone else think that this series is going 7 if we win tonight

:rbanana: :wbanana:!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

bump


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Bump again....


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Will anybody, ANYBODY hit a shot?! :upset: :upset:


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

zach is getting great low post position but nobody's getting him the ball. Bradley and Raef are too big and slow to cover him. fercrissakes, GET RANDOLPH THE DAMN BALL.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

3-17 thus far.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

as poorly as we're doing, i'm really impressed by our performance thus far.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*So what does that mean?*

So what does that mean? That for as bad as they are playing they are only down by less then 10? Right now I am not too happy with Cheeks rotation, what the hell is the lineup with Damon and Mcinnis in at the same time? That is absolutely horrid.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

We need Damon out there to hit the outside shot.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Damon is also our leading rebounder.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*That is fargin sad*

That is a flat out fargin sad fact when you are asking for Damon to hit an outside shot and that he is our leading rebounder.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Did Portland get an extra point there on that Damon 3 with just over 7 minutes left in the 2nd??? It seemed like the score went from 21-32 to 25-32. I wonder what they would do if a mistake like that effected an outcome...

STOMP


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

no
we had 22.

when Ruben scored, the score was 22-23.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

nevermind, they look listless out there...


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

we'll win


----------



## TmacUpHoesDown (Jun 24, 2002)

That's the problem with this Blazer team.. no desire to compete. Any other top 10 team in this league would be coming out with guns ablazin' if their backs were against the wall trying to stave off elimination. These fools don't care.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

If they don't care, how come they won Game 4 and how come they are KILLING the Mavericks on the GLASS???

The Blazers are playing with lots of heart tonight. Making shots is making shots, has nothing to do with desire. The Blazers keep working hard even though they're not hitting.

Go Blazers


----------



## TmacUpHoesDown (Jun 24, 2002)

That McInnis play just killed the Blazers rhythm

The Blazers were trying to attain the momentum going into halftime. They had the lead down to 5 and were looking to decrease it even more and that fool turned it over for a break away alley-oop Nowitzki jam at the other end for no reason.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TmacUpHoesDown</b>!
> That's the problem with this Blazer team.. no desire to compete. Any other top 10 team in this league would be coming out with guns ablazin' if their backs were against the wall trying to stave off elimination. These fools don't care.


I wish we were playing the Pistons instead...


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

TMAC-

At the end of the first half in Game 4, Nick Van Exel hit a big three and some fool in this place said that that killed our momentum and that we would lose to the Mavs. The Blazers responded with a 31-6 run to open the second half.

Go Blazers


----------



## TmacUpHoesDown (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> 
> 
> I wish we were playing the Pistons instead...





yeah, truth be told, as inconsistent as yall are you probably could have taken the east. still, you should have had a better performance against allas, this should have went to a 7th game.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TmacUpHoesDown</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, i hate to resort to excuses, but it's tough to be a 3 seed with a hand tied behind your back (DA, Pippen out)


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Wells is shooting like crap, but at least he's giving effort. Wallace looks terrible... maybe he doesn't understand that if he gets into foul trouble, then he has to sit on the bench? 

ZR looks good in the first half, and RP and Davis are both working hard, too.

Sabas gave up two easy hoops when he was in because he's just too slow to cover Najera in the P&R.

The Blazers are either going to start making shots or they're going to lose. Period. They might start making shots and STILL lose, but they can't stick around against the Mavs without getting some shots to go in the basket.

Ed O.


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

If Bonzi gets on track . . .

If Sheed gives us something more . . .

We still have a chance at this game.

I have NOT lost hope for this game . . . yet.

But watch out for a big Dallas run in the 3rd quarter. Yes, I really hate to say that, but that's a reality.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>brewmaster</b>!
> If Bonzi gets on track . . .
> 
> If Sheed gives us something more . . .
> ...


and the ****ty thing is, a mere 5-8 point run would destroy us.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>brewmaster</b>!
> If Bonzi gets on track . . .
> 
> If Sheed gives us something more . . .
> ...



YOU better start praying to the IF god, because that is one tall order.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

It doesn't get much UGLIER than this game!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> YOU better start praying to the IF god, because that is one tall order.


hahaha


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Key moment of the first half:

Portland losing 22-23. Dallas has been whining about the officiating all game, and Dirk gets a weak foul on RP (who raked down across the ball and got part of Dirk's hand, which should not be a foul). From that point:

-- Dirk 2 FTs
-- RP bad pass
-- *RP another foul*
-- NVE 2 pointer
-- *McInnis offensive foul*
-- Dirk traveling
-- Damon TO
-- *Damon shooting foul*
-- Dirk 2 FTs
-- Sabonis TO
-- *Sabonis foul*
-- Najera layup
-- Damon 3 pointer
-- *Daniels shooting foul*
-- Najera 2 FTs
-- Damon missed 3
-- *Rasheed/Bradley double foul*
-- NVE 2 pointer

So it was a 12-3 run in 3:30. Portland had SIX fouls in that stretch.

UGLY! It's amazing we're even in this game.

Ed O.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Forget the "If" gods*

Were gonna have to call in the dark ones if were going to have any hope in this series


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: So what does that mean?*



> Originally posted by <b>hasoos</b>!
> So what does that mean? That for as bad as they are playing they are only down by less then 10? Right now I am not too happy with Cheeks rotation, what the hell is the lineup with Damon and Mcinnis in at the same time? That is absolutely horrid.


I have been questioning the 2 point guard lineup the whole series, I really don't know what Cheeks is thinking and PLEASE PASS IT TO ZACH IN THE POST!:upset:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 
> YOU better start praying to the IF god, because that is one tall order.


Not really. Wallace IS going to give us more in the second half... at least there's a high probability, considering he was 0-4 from the floor and didn't score.

Bonzi getting back on track is less of a probability, but it's not uncommon for a guy as inconsistent as he is to bounce back from a poor half with a strong second one.

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Has Sheed taken more then 2 shots??? He needs to man up or his arse is gone!:yes:


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> It's amazing we're even in this game.
> 
> Ed O.


I totally agree. Although we're down at half, I'm freakin' amazed that we're still in this game.

With the way this game is going, we still have a small chance of turning it around and coming out with a "W". Yes, small. But still realistically, it could happen.

Believe harder?? Well . . . yes!!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Has Sheed taken more then 2 shots??? He needs to man up or his arse is gone!:yes:


Yes. He's 0-4. His defense really isn't the problem. It's the stupid fouls that are killing him. He's one of the ONLY guys on the team that can punish a zone from the perimeter, so he has to stay on the court.

(Maybe I misunderstood what "man up" means? I thought you meant play good man defense, but I could be wrong  .)

Ed O.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Not really. Wallace IS going to give us more in the second half... at least there's a high probability, considering he was 0-4 from the floor and didn't score.
> ...


Maybe if he hits his first 3! He has to do better...he has so much talent.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Love-40

Now serving: Disappointment.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

DAMN SHEED:upset: T on him,just STFU Sheed and go away!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Technical on Wallace.

****ing **** mother****ing *****


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> Technical on Wallace.
> 
> ****ing **** mother****ing *****


I think the T was a good thing for SHEED... Watch out - he will heat up now!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

PLEASE! PLEASE WIN.... please...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Nash w/ 4, but Nicky V pending


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

T on Davis. 

Gotta love these refs


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

EFF YOU DALE QUIT GETTING T'S!!!:upset: :upset:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

this is so frustrating...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

NOWITZKI DOWN!!!!
NOWITZKI DOWN!!!!
NOWITZKI DOWN!!!!
NOWITZKI DOWN!!!!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

The Mouse takes Dirk out!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

cross your fingers ladies and gents.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> The Mouse takes Dirk out!


FAKER!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Goal tending.

ahem

GET A STOP, JEEEEEEEEEZ ASOL;JKNFD;LAKSDJF;LAKSDJF;LSAKDJFA;SLDKFJ


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

The ALMIGHTY RODENT is taking OVER!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

2 games straight even.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Portland needs to go on a run if they want to play Friday.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Wow this is great!*

This has to be one of the most insane things I have seen since the Minnesota/LA game where the refs tried to screw minnesota but the Wolves still came out on top. Its like "I don't know how they are in this game, but they are". Well they are, and you know, for how badly it has gone so far I don't feel so bad. Portland is right there and has a chance.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

buy a stop Paul


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

The Mightiest of all the MICE!!!!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

seriously. Without defense there's no way we win this game.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Damon is making a good show of it

he is improving his marketability :clap:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

And REBOUNDING!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

HEY WALLACE: all three.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Defense..

where is it.. absent all game


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

The Mavs players look a little worried on the bench - especially Nash.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

D-









wow. we really can't get any stops.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

wow, it's 5 on 8 here.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

these refs are atrocious. did they all get phone calls from Stern or something? 

David: "End it."


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Same ol', same ol'. The Blazers get close or tie only to have the Mavs go on a run to end the Quarter.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

this game is awfully close from getting away from us.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

biggest stand of the season...


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Whats with all the quick shots*

Looks like Portland has lost some patience, a lot of quick shots all the sudden, which is to Dallas liking.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

12 minutes makes a season.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

We are not going to win with no offensive rebounding and outside jump shots, it also does not help that van exel thorws up everything(bad shots) and they fall into the ocean, he is CRAP! I HOPE SACTO KILLS DALLAS, najera is dirty and bradley....what a moron, I was actually surprised they didn't call a T on portland for that flop.

:kissmy: Dallas!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> Same ol', same ol'. The Blazers get close or tie only to have the Mavs go on a run to end the Quarter.


Well what else do you expect from our inconsistent Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Sacto isn't playing Dallas.

Dallas will be at home, thinking about what might have been.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Here we go fellas... it's been an interesting season.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

We've *GOT* to make a run to start the 4th to get the crowd out of it. Otherwise, it's toast.

Scottie's in there now..............


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

This is it. Seriously. The last stand. Portland needs to move NOW.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

How can Rasheed and Davis just *stand* there while Dirk casually rolls in for the jam?!  :upset:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Nick Van Dagger


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Wow, make a stop already.

lol, this isn't rocket science.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah. This season sucks, this team sucks.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

That OR by Najara was *BIG*. Dirk hits. Then, Scottie on the Offensive Foul. Doesn't look good.

I hate to say it, but....where's Mighty Mouse?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Down 6. Here they come. Let's go baby.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

well if they can't play defense, there's no way they can win.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Getting interesting. Down by 5.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Portland MUST score here.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Wow. Foul on Najara.....and a *THREE BY BONZI!!!!*


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Wallace must die.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Rasheed rushes a Trey - for the breakaway dunk by Dirk.

Crap!!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

ill advised time out in my opinion


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

So much heart. We're hitting HUGE shots. Wallace, Wells, Pip. I LOVE IT.

GO BLAZERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

seriously, why are they paying this guy. Does he have ANY brains?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Still, a GREAT game - in the end!!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Could this be the most important posession of the season?


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Wallace and Team Have Heart. All you fans who said it was over 5 minutes ago DON'T.

Go Blazers


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Down by 2. Blazers with the ball. A little over a minute to play.

Portland Timeout.

What's the call, gang??


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

TNT's lack of replays kills me...

STOMP


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

7 huge seconds, here we go.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*BLAZERS LEAD!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

this is it. come on baby. come on.... come on baby, come on, come on baby.

alskdfj;laskdjf;lksadjfl;aksdjf;af;laksdfjlskdflskdjfldkjfldskfju


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

drivers seat.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Zach's a keeper. :yes:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

live by the three, die by the 3. this is it.

watch them go for the 2 for 1


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> Zach's a keeper. :yes:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

I'd guard Van X

STOMP


----------



## Exploding Roo (Apr 20, 2003)

Holy crap!!! The basketball gods just woke up! 

C'mon Blazers!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

wow, that was a really crappy turn of events.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Rasheed's gone. 6 Fouls.

We're still be up by 1 if Dirk makes both of them.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

OK, so he mised one.


----------



## Exploding Roo (Apr 20, 2003)

Still Alive!!!! Incredible.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*CFFI!!!!!!*


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

YEGA

Holy cow

unbelieveable

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS

:allhail:


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

WHAT  
A  
GAME!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*WOOOOOOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEt! What a great effort to come back and pull it out in the end, the Sabonis tip was the topper!


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Just as Dick Stockton is questioning the decision to put Sabonis in - Sabas comes through with the incredible tip-in!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

WE WON.

:2fing: 

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> Just as Dick Stockton is questioning the decision to put Sabonis in - Sabas comes through with the incredible tip-in!


Absolutely huge tip from Sabonis. He'd struggled all game (well, if you can say 8 minutes was "all game"), but he came through when it mattered.

:banana:

Ed O.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

come to the chat guys , we real time yabbering 
GO [email protected][email protected]


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

We took bad shots but they dropped I guess it is a little redemption from all of NVE's shots. MAS GAME 6! WE CAN DO THIS NOW! MAS PIPPEN AND MAS ZBO MAS SHEED MAS YEGA MAS MOUSE! MAS BLAZERS! THANK YOU SHEED FOR BEIN CLUTCH!
:jump:
:twave:
:woot:
:rbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> WHAT
> A
> GAME!


WHAT A HEART ATTACK KIND OF GAME, I give props for my niece and friend for comming over in the 2nd half and 4th quarter for good luck. TRUST ME they will be in my room friday night!
:yes:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Pippen's poise and running the team made all the difference in this one..

he even got Sheed into it a bit


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*The thing that got me is:*

1) Pippen the wounded veteran coming in to make some key plays down the stretch.
2) Sabonis has a bad game most of the game and makes a key tip when it counts.
3) Wallace has a horrid game and cans a 3 when it counts the most.
4) Zbo! Need I say more?
5) Although I don't like the little guy, Damon hit some good buckets tonight. I give credit where it is due.

Despite all the struggles, injuries, and the team being down several times by 10, they fought through it and won. I still am bewildered by the "Old Warriors" coming off the bench to make the plays they did to pull that game off.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> Just as Dick Stockton is questioning the decision to put Sabonis in - Sabas comes through with the incredible tip-in!


Who else are we going to replace Sheed with....Daniels,McInnis?!?!?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Pippen's poise and running the team made all the difference in this one..
> 
> he even got Sheed into it a bit


Maybe Sheed really wants to play again,you see how amped he was, by cheering his teammates after he fouled out?


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

*I JUST WANNA YELL!*

YEAHHH!!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!

OH MY FREAKIN" GOD I CANNOT BELIEVE THEY DID THAT!


YESSSS!!!!!!! WOOOHOOO!

I HAVEN'T BEEN THIS EXCITED SINCE 2000 PLAYOFFS!


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: I JUST WANNA YELL!*



> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> YEAHHH!!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!
> 
> OH MY FREAKIN" GOD I CANNOT BELIEVE THEY DID THAT!
> ...


I hear ya Tommyboy . . . and I agree with ya!

Yega!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Cheeks Coached his A$$ Off Tonight!*

I think this was the best coaching job EVER, by Mo Cheeks.

Thoughts?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: I JUST WANNA YELL!*



> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> 
> I HAVEN'T BEEN THIS EXCITED SINCE 2000 PLAYOFFS!


Man same here, I am SO amped right now, I cannot wait until Friday night, the RG is gonna be BUCK WILD!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

I agree. He knew when to pull Damon and Pip answered the call and never tried to do too much. He went with the right combinations down the stretch. I really did love what he did.

Go Blazers


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

yes, I agree. Of course the players did the work and pulled it off, but everything Cheeks needed to do, he did and it worked out.


Kudos to him mainly for letting Damon play early, and then having the nads to bring Pippen back in in the 4th, that is seriously ballsy.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Holy crap! I just saw the box score...the Blazers won!


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

it must be the red uni's


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Is it just me or does Zach Randolph remind you of Elton Brand?!?!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: WOOOOOOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>hasoos</b>!
> SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEt! What a great effort to come back and pull it out in the end, the Sabonis tip was the topper!


Check out the tip here

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27967


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Awesome job by Cheeks except the stnazas where he had the 2 small point guard duo in the backcourt together.


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Is it just me or does Zach Randolph remind you of Elton Brand?!?!


Yes, he's actually an Elton Brand clone.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Holy crap! I just saw the box score...the Blazers won!


Yea if you would have told me before the game that Portland is going to jack up 25+ 3's and win, I woulda slapped you in the face and said GET REAL,lol.:yes:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Sweet someone though my comparrsion was correct,now lets hope Zach can be as consistent as EB, b/c EB is as consistent as it gets almost. 20-10 a night.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

randolph has reminded me alot of elton brand this year too. i think he can be better than elton personally. Elton puts up nice numbers but they have never really helped his teams. I think zach being brought up with a playoff team will help make him more of a factor to winning and losing then brand ever will.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

ZR's better than Brand offensively... he's already as accomplished, IMO, on the blocks and I think he'll develop a far-superior mid-range jumper.

BUT...

Brand is a monster rebounder. ZR might never be.

Brand is an excellent shot-blocker. ZR never will be.

I HOPE that ZR's as good as Brand someday, and I gotta say that I see it as a more distinct possibility now than I did early this season, but he's got some areas he needs to improve to be a well-rounded star like Brand.

Of course, he DOES have a lot more playoff experience than Brand!

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 
> Maybe if he hits his first 3! He has to do better...he has so much talent.


Well, Bonzi finished 5-22 from the floor, but he got 8 boards, 7 assists and stayed out of foul trouble (only 3).

Nobody wants a repeat performance of that brick-fest, but Bonzi was working hard all night and eventually his shot will fall again.

Hopefully it's not next season, though. 

Ed O.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

new photos in the photo thread. they're great.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> *CFFI!!!!!!*


LOL!!!! I just now got to reading through this thread and found this. I was in chat with BlayZa and Hap when this was happening.

Yah, ABM....You knew I was screaming my head off, didn't you? 

*JEGA!!!!!!*


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Who DIDNT play a big role for the Blazers in their Game 5 victory???? Everyone had a great moment.

GO BLAZERS


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O, yep, Bonzi nearly had a triple double and even though he missed so many shots, the ones he hit were BIG BIG shots.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

I feel like we've represented who we really are in these playoffs. We got a nice performance out of Pippen. We got a nice road win. This is what we stood for in the reg season.

GO BLAZERS


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TmacUpHoesDown</b>!
> That's the problem with this Blazer team.. no desire to compete. Any other top 10 team in this league would be coming out with guns ablazin' if their backs were against the wall trying to stave off elimination. These fools don't care.


Thanks for the astute assessment.

I hope the Blazers "fail to compete" their way into the second round.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

The thing I love about this game is that the Blazers flat out beat the Mavericks.

Dirk got his shooting touch back. Van Exel couldn't miss. Finley hit more than half of his shots. Even Bradley hit his jumpers. They shot 49.3% from the field.

The complaint about the number of FT's doesn't apply. The Mavs went to the line 6 times more than the Blazers (29-23).

Yet the Blazers out-hustled and out-worked them for the win. It doesn't mean that they'll do it again (although I PRAY that they will  ), it just means they did it tonight.


Blazer basketball - It's Fannnntastic! (In my best Shonz voice)


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

<img src="http://shell.world-net.co.nz/~mr-roper/gifs/big.gif" border="0" alt="">

Boo Ya!


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

This was a complete TEAM win by the Blazers. 

There were a slew of heroes for the team in game 5:

Starting with the guys that carried the team when others were struggling early - Zach and Damon both had solid games, and were making buckets when no one else could. Without their effort to keep the Blazers close, the game could have gotten out of control. Zach also was part of the 4th quarter run, moving well without the ball to find a hole in the zone for an open jumper (assist by Bonzi) that pulled the Blazers withing 2 at about 2 minutes, and sinking 2 free throws (YEAH, finally a Blazer makes fts in the 4th) with under a minute to play to preserve the lead.

The ancient, wounded warriors - Pippen and Sabas. Pippen spun on that bike waiting for his moment, came in when someone, anyone needed to slow down Nick the Quick, who was out of control offensively. After Scottie checked in the game Nick went 1 for 5 with no assists to finish the game. Improbably, Pippen hit 3 open jumpers. He also ran the offense well and keyed the defense at the end of the game that resulted in important stops of the potent Dallas offense. Dallas was 1 for 7 from the floor the last 5 minutes of the game. Dallas is a bad matchup for Sabas when he isn't hurting. For him to come in after Sheed fouled out, and get the huge tip-in to seal the victory was beautiful vindication after earlier getting posterized by Najera.

The bad boys - Sheed struggled in the first half, was hobbled with foul trouble, but turned on the offense in the 2nd half, buried his second-chance three with one minute left to put the Blazers up for good. That shot stunned the entire Mavs team, coaches and the crowd. When Sheed fouled out he implored his teamates to finish the deal. Bonzi struggled with his shot all night, but contributed 8 rebounds and 7 assists, and made a key 3 pointer with 3 minutes left to bring the Blazers within 2. Bonzi also played almost the entire game because of the injuries to DA and Pippen and the matchups against Dallas. And he still had his legs to knock down that 3. Patterson made an amazing recovery and clean block when Najera beat the defense to the rim. This prevented a sure layup that would have given Dallas the lead.

A complete team victory.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BlayZa</b>!
> <img src="http://shell.world-net.co.nz/~mr-roper/gifs/big.gif" border="0" alt="">
> 
> Boo Ya!


How long did you work on this???


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*Masbee*: Beautifully summarized. Thanks.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> How long did you work on this???


it's just 1 big picture, not several small smilies.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

oh about 20 seconds


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

One thing scares me about this game. The Mavs finally shot more FTs than us. I hope we get back to our free throw parade in game 6.

Go Blazers


----------

